
Scientists Discover the Root of Autoimmune Diseases - turrini
http://science.sciencemag.org/content/359/6380/1156.full
======
Mr_qwerty
Seems promising as a friend and family member to a few people with them. Too
bad the article is behind a paywall. Links anyone? Thanks!

